# Want to look like a Peanuts character?



## GotGarlic

Peanutize yourself! 

Get Peanutized | Turn Yourself into a Peanuts Character


----------



## GotGarlic

Here's me


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

HA! I just saw that one Face Book!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

isn't that fun!  me as a Peanut character! HA!


----------



## Andy M.

Clearly, this doesn't do me justice!


----------



## GotGarlic

I love it! Andy, you're adorable!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I love it! Andy, you're adorable!



Thanks, GG.  Not so adorable IRL.  Check my public profile pic.


----------



## Kayelle

Here I am, don't let the party start without me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

me...


----------



## Dawgluver

Here I am:


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I knew Charles Schulz and I'll just say I'm somewhere noted in Peanuts stories. Just an amazing, creative, person..I adored him.


----------

